# Help with diagnosis code



## CC5657 (Aug 6, 2008)

I am not sure how to code the diagnosis for this consult:

Patient was admitted to hospital with cough, SOB & interstitial lung disease post bone marrow tx. There is an issue of conrast CT that has been requested for evaluation of bronchiolitis and our nephrologist was consulted to evaluate for *possible risk *of contrast acute renal failure.

Since patient does not actually have acute renal failure, can I code the cough & SOB, even though the nephrologist is not treating this???

Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## Stephanie39 (Aug 7, 2008)

I work for a pathology group, so the specialty is different, but in our world, when there is not a definitive diagnosis we code from signs/symptoms, even though signs/symptoms may not justify the surgery, if it's all we have, it's what we have to go with. 
Example: 
Patient has SOA and CP but ends up having a colonoscopy for suspected neoplasm, which turns out to be unremarkable. Guess what their diagnosis is?  Yup!  SOA & CP!


----------



## LaSeille (Aug 8, 2008)

*diagnosis code*

Yes, use the signs & symptoms since you do not have a definitive diagnosis.

LaSeille Willard, CPC


----------

